# Does this sound right? (re medical care)



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

I went to the GP this week and was referred for an X-ray at the local medical centre. This was very efficient, I went back to the GP today and was told I had an issue and need more follow-up X-rays. However, these won't be at the medical centre again, they are with a private radiologist. I asked why and I was told that further treatment, including further X-rays, isn't free. Is this right?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Clemmie00 said:


> I went to the GP this week and was referred for an X-ray at the local medical centre. This was very efficient, I went back to the GP today and was told I had an issue and need more follow-up X-rays. However, these won't be at the medical centre again, they are with a private radiologist. I asked why and I was told that further treatment, including further X-rays, isn't free. Is this right?


Do you have state health care (via S1 or not) as opposed to just an EHIC as a tourist?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> I went to the GP this week and was referred for an X-ray at the local medical centre. This was very efficient, I went back to the GP today and was told I had an issue and need more follow-up X-rays. However, these won't be at the medical centre again, they are with a private radiologist. I asked why and I was told that further treatment, including further X-rays, isn't free. Is this right?


I thought you were working here and paying into the system ie paying social security? You should have a health card with your number on. If all if this is right, then I've never heard of anyone in your situation having to do this. 
Maybe they just saw you and thought "foreigner"??


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to mention that yes, I'm working here and yes, I have a valid SIP card, which the doctor saw. He knows I work here as he talked to me about work. I can't imagine why I'd have to pay for more X-rays.

Am I just being ripped off then? Should I go back on Monday and ask to see a different doctor?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that yes, I'm working here and yes, I have a valid SIP card, which the doctor saw. He knows I work here as he talked to me about work. I can't imagine why I'd have to pay for more X-rays.
> 
> Am I just being ripped off then? Should I go back on Monday and ask to see a different doctor?


it doesn't sound right at all - I'd certainly go back to at least ask why he says you have to pay


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it doesn't sound right at all - I'd certainly go back to at least ask why he says you have to pay


I didn't think so either. Is it normal here to ask to see another doctor than the one you were originally assigned? Without having to go into an explanation?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> I didn't think so either. Is it normal here to ask to see another doctor than the one you were originally assigned? Without having to go into an explanation?


you can - but I'd go back & ask your usual one tbh


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that yes, I'm working here and yes, I have a valid SIP card, which the doctor saw. He knows I work here as he talked to me about work. I can't imagine why I'd have to pay for more X-rays.
> 
> Am I just being ripped off then? Should I go back on Monday and ask to see a different doctor?


I would!
You also have the complaint forms (hojas de reclamación).
What about asking at the reception desk about the correct procedure?


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

To be honest, the doctor I saw seemed like a complete idiot.

I had to go back 3 times before I got referred for X-rays - he kept brushing me off and telling me I was fine.
He said 'everything looks fine' before he'd finished looking at my results.
Then he decided it wasn't fine at all, it was something quite serious.
He couldn't figure out left from right from looking at my X-ray.
He kept asking me things about the X-ray when I hadn't seen the X-ray yet.
He seemed more interested in asking me which English school I think is the best rather than answering my questions. 

I'd really rather change doctor but I'm afraid I might be pushed into explaining why and I'd rather not have the stress.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

OK, I changed doctor. Would anyone be able to help me with the following translation...

"I had these X-rays done at the clinic last week - could you look at them? I'd like a second opinion."

I do speak Spanish but have never really been to the doctor in Spain before!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are probably lots of different way, but how about this?
Me hicieron estas radiografías la semana pasada. ¿Las podría mirar?
Me gustaría una segunda opinión.
I'm not sure I'd say anything about a second opinion. The doctor might not want to be in disagreement with a colleague.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There are probably lots of different way, but how about this?
> Me hicieron estas radiografías la semana pasada. ¿Las podría mirar?
> Me gustaría una segunda opinión.
> I'm not sure I'd say anything about a second opinion. The doctor might not want to be in disagreement with a colleague.


Yeah I thought that. I'm not sure how to approach this now. I might just play dumb and say that I thought I needed some further tests now, or something like that, without mentioning the other doctor, if possible.


----------



## heatherjs (May 12, 2013)

When I lived there, there was something called LEE, (libre eleccion de especialista) and I had a second opinion from another neurologist, I told the receptionist to book me an appointment in a different clinic, but when I went back to the original one, she could see from the computer records that I had been to another place in the meantime! I just lied and said I had had a simple question and this clinic was nearer my house than the hospital and I didnt want to bother her with something trivial. Maybe they want to send you to a radiographer in a different building but you dont have to pay? My mum is having a cataract done tomorrow in the UK in a private facility that is also used by the NHS when they dont have spaces in the normal NHS hospitals, maybe it's something like that?


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

heatherjs said:


> When I lived there, there was something called LEE, (libre eleccion de especialista) and I had a second opinion from another neurologist, I told the receptionist to book me an appointment in a different clinic, but when I went back to the original one, she could see from the computer records that I had been to another place in the meantime! I just lied and said I had had a simple question and this clinic was nearer my house than the hospital and I didnt want to bother her with something trivial. Maybe they want to send you to a radiographer in a different building but you dont have to pay? My mum is having a cataract done tomorrow in the UK in a private facility that is also used by the NHS when they dont have spaces in the normal NHS hospitals, maybe it's something like that?


Nope, he definitely expected me to pay. I can only imagine that it was because he didn't want a foreigner using the health system and he (very wrongly) thought I could afford to pay. I can't think of any other reason.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Clemmie00 said:


> OK, I changed doctor. Would anyone be able to help me with the following translation...
> 
> "I had these X-rays done at the clinic last week - could you look at them? I'd like a second opinion."
> 
> I do speak Spanish but have never really been to the doctor in Spain before!


I find Google translate quite good when I want to put something from English into Spanish --------quick and to hand.


----------

